# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Bangkok & Umgebung > Bezugsquellen >  Museen in Bangkok

## schiene

Wer Museen sucht oder Anregungen für Ausflüge sucht findet hier einige Adressen...
http://www.bangkok.com/attraction-museum/

----------

